# Insert Key diskette error in Kundli 2000 software



## abheei25 (Nov 22, 2007)

I tried installing Kundli 2000 software on windows XP. everything goes fine but after entering all the details, I click on VIEW, and it gives me "Insert Key diskette" message.

I did "sysedit", and saw that config.sys shows 
INSTALL?=C:\KUN2000\KUN2000.EXE

also autoexec.bat is blank.

Does somebody know how to get rid of the error, & if I need to edit some system file...

I tried even installing on windows vista, but it is not successful either..

plz help


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (Nov 22, 2007)

Isnt it an authentication mechanism? By key diskette, it is asking u to insert a floppy diskette which contains the authentication files in a hidden format. Didnt u receive a diskette when u purchased the software?


----------



## atool (Nov 23, 2007)

cool_techie_tvm said:
			
		

> Didnt u receive a diskette when u purchased the software?



he never said he PURCHASED the software bro !!


----------



## NucleusKore (Nov 23, 2007)

atool said:
			
		

> he never said he PURCHASED the software bro !!



Aaw, so sad


----------



## abheei25 (Dec 10, 2007)

Are you sure, its an authentication issue?
If not, can you suggest something else...


----------



## Batistabomb (Dec 10, 2007)

*business.vsnl.com/kundli/

this is the complete installation process of kundli, verify whether you done exactly and inserted kundli dikette as mentioned


----------



## abheei25 (Dec 10, 2007)

Thanks for the link....
I remember that couple of years back, I had resolved that error by making some changes into autoexec.bat file. I am not able to recollect those changes...
Can you tell me what would be the syntax for linking a .exe file in autoexec.bat file?

something like 
INSTALL?=..... or
INSTALL=....
or something else... I just cannnot recollect that syntax....


----------



## Batistabomb (Dec 10, 2007)

did you converted ,exe to ,bat using a syntax ?

I am not aware of it exactly, but iam thinking a software is required for this conversion


----------

